# 8 stave spiral experiment



## NGLJ (Dec 11, 2021)

For something different I attempted to make an 8 stave in a spiral - see attached. The wood is maple with black plastic spacers and the end pieces are walnut. From what I have learned subsequent ones will be better.


----------



## mark james (Dec 11, 2021)

Your journey ahead looks fun.  The actual segmenting looks very well done.  Design will follow as you get a feel for what you want the final appearance to be.  Very nice.


----------



## magpens (Dec 11, 2021)

@NGLJ

Very interesting !!

Looking forward to seeing your "experiences" along this journey of experimentation !!


----------



## TDahl (Dec 12, 2021)

I think everyone is learning with you as you progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2021)

The first one on the left is probably the easiest of the 3 you are attempting. They all open ideas to be tried. The compound ones look tough. Are you using a jig to make your cuts?  If so would you mind sharing? Thanks.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 12, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> The first one on the left is probably the easiest of the 3 you are attempting. They all open ideas to be tried. The compound ones look tough. Are you using a jig to make your cuts?  If so would you mind sharing? Thanks.


The 3 photos are from different parts of the same turning. This is my first attempt and as is often the case an element of luck was involved. As I refine my approach I will share.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2021)

NGLJ said:


> The 3 photos are from different parts of the same turning. This is my first attempt and as is often the case an element of luck was involved. As I refine my approach I will share.


I believe it would have to be a compound cut to accomplish this.. Good luck.


----------



## KMCloonan (Dec 12, 2021)

As others mentioned, I would really love to see your step by step, when you feel you have it ready to share. Thanks!


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 13, 2021)

NGLJ said:


> For something different I attempted to make an 8 stave in a spiral - see attached. The wood is maple with black plastic spacers and the end pieces are walnut. From what I have learned subsequent ones will be better.


Experiment #2 - I was asleep at the wheel when I put the tube in (I used CA when I would normally use epoxy to have time to centralize) but it doesn't matter as an experiment. Each iteration brings more knowledge. Please see the attached. The 2 woods are oak end grain and maple face grain.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 13, 2021)

I feel that I now have enough info to put something together. I will write up the procedure over the next few days.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 13, 2021)

It looks like within your quest to do this spiral effect you are creating other designs that are just as intriguing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jrista (Dec 13, 2021)

The subject says "spiral"... However looking at your examples, it looks like one side exhibits a spiral, while the other is more of a...fanout, not sure what other term to use. Was that the intent? Or is your goal to actually have the two woods spiral around the blank together?


----------



## magpens (Dec 13, 2021)

NGLJ said:


> I feel that I now have enough info to put something together. I will write up the procedure over the next few days.



@NGLJ

When you post your write-up of the procedure, I would suggest that you start a new thread.

The title of the new thread should be different from but similar to the title of this thread, so as to establish the connection between the two.
Maybe something like "8-stave spiral blank construction method" . . .
This new thread should also contain a reference to this thread, preferably with the exact URL link to this thread.

The reason I suggest a new thread is because threads with older start dates tend to get moved out of "the headlines" after 3 or 4 days.
That's just the way things happen. . This subject has caught the attention of quite a few folks. . It deserves to be in "the headlines".


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 14, 2021)

jrista said:


> The subject says "spiral"... However looking at your examples, it looks like one side exhibits a spiral, while the other is more of a...fanout, not sure what other term to use. Was that the intent? Or is your goal to actually have the two woods spiral around the blank together?


I struggled as to what to call it because it isn't what we think of as a true spiral. My intent was to simply come up with something that provides a different look not knowing at the outset exactly how it would turn out.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 14, 2021)

magpens said:


> @NGLJ
> 
> When you post your write-up of the procedure, I would suggest that you start a new thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I will aim to do that.


----------

